# Guy McLean having fun on his stock horse



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

take a look and have yourself a little giggle  I did!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

:rofl: That was halarious! I just loved the 'Good ole boy from Texas', spitting included- and the Olympics show jumper! What a lovely horse and a funny man! Hats off to them, looks like they had quite a fun time!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I love it! I saw them at the Equine Affair last year... It's soooo funny. My favorite is the jumping!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How delightful! I never heard of this guy, but I like him already.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha i know, this is the first time i've ever seen a video like this lol!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it! That is one cool horse.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

That is the best!!!! Humor and talent....what else can you ask for???


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Missy May said:


> That is the best!!!! Humor and talent....what else can you ask for???


I know right! Its just a cool, fun, video!  i HAD to share


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video-thouroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

good! it came up on my facebook page!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

tbstorm said:


> I know right! Its just a cool, fun, video!  i HAD to share


I am glad you did share...thanks! I still laugh when I think of the "olympics" part w the "oh his parents would be so proud!" hahahaha


----------

